# DJ Earworm



## Glace (Jul 21, 2011)

Has anyone heard of him? He mashes up songs (though usually mainstream), and then he makes a whole different song with beats and lyrics from the songs.

I find it pretty interesting.

EDIT:

This is his latest.


----------



## Coroxn (Jul 22, 2011)

Is he the guy who made "Psycosocial Babe" a mix of a Slipknot and Justin Beiber songs?


----------



## Glace (Jul 22, 2011)

No, that was... someone else.


----------

